# Parrot ToDo List



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

:laughing1:...how true, and we can't seem to get too much of it...


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

YEAH ,Bring it on we can't get enough of these behaviours


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

This should hang on Mallorn's wall :laughing:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Yup....that pretty much sums it up!! :laughing:
So true and sooooo funny  (until someone loses a finger!)


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

Penry cycles through this list in order several times per day! Except he rarely bites me, instead he has replaced that item with "take a nap"


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Very cute and quite appropriate!! :laughing:*


----------

